# SSH und X Forwarding [solved]

## schmidicom

Hallo,

ich habe ein ziemliches Prob mit meinem ssh Zugang zu meinem Server.

Ich kann per ssh auf meinen Server zugreifen und das ohne Prob's, jedoch kann ich keine X11 Programme starten.

Hier wie das ganze aufgebaut ist:

```
[b]Client(Windows,Putty.exe)[/b]

X11Forwarding im Prog (Putty.exe) eingestellt

               ¦¦

               ¦¦

               \/

[b]Server(Gentoo,xorg+openssh)[/b]

xorg läuft einwandfrei und ist in betrieb

openssh installiert mit USE="X"

/etc/ssh/sshd_config editiert um X11Forwarding zu erlauben
```

????Was in drei Gottes Namen mache ich nur falsch????

Hab nun schon zwei Tage lang das Ganze I-net abgegoogelt aber nichts gefunden was mir helfen würde.

Bitte, könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Aug 24, 2007 4:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hab mir mal folgendes aufgeschrieben:

```
client:

export DISPLAY=:1 oder :0

optional X :1 &

xhost +

ssh -X user@remote $Befehl

```

Und so geht das bei mir auch ziemlich gut.

Ob und wie es bei Putty geht, weiß ich nicht.

Tobi

----------

## s.hase

Frage: Läuft auf dem Windows Client mit putty überhaupt ein X?

----------

## Max Steel

geht nur wenn du ein weiteres Prog auf dem Clinet am laufen hast.

Wie der Vorschreiber schreibt ein X-Server.

Da hätte ich XWin32, aber is leider eine Testversion, vll gibs irgendwo ein anderer X für Win, kann ich dir jetz leider nicht selber sagen.

Extra Optionen bracuhst du im Putty nicht.

Nur X11-Forwarding.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das ist doch mal wieder typisch. Kaum ist man unter Windows muss man für alles Geld zahlen.

Ist doch echt ärgerlich...

Tobi

----------

## s.hase

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das ist doch mal wieder typisch. Kaum ist man unter Windows muss man für alles Geld zahlen.
> 
> Ist doch echt ärgerlich...
> 
> Tobi

 

Naja, es gibt auch freie X-Server für Win, z.B. Xming. Ich meine es gab auch mal von Xwin32 ne freie Version, k.A. ob das immer noch so ist. Ich persönlich habe nur Erfahrung mit Exceed von Hummingbird. Aber das kostet halt richtig und ist auch "etwas" übertrieben wenn man einfach nur X unter Windows braucht!

edit: Ach ja, und im Notfall sollte es auch Cygwin mit XFree86 machen (und da gibt es sogar schon was fertiges XMins).Last edited by s.hase on Thu Aug 23, 2007 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Das ist doch mal wieder typisch. Kaum ist man unter Windows muss man für alles Geld zahlen.
> 
> Ist doch echt ärgerlich...
> 
> Tobi 
> ...

 

Gut. Ich ziehe es zurück. Ich hatte nur nen bisschen gesucht und nur kostenpflichtige Programme gefunden.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## schmidicom

Vielen Dank

habe Xming installiert und es klappt endlich jedoch habe ich nun in den X11 Programmen eine US Tastatur, womit ich es sich schwer anfreunden lässt  :Wink: 

Ist das nun ein Putty Prob oder muss ich irgendwo bei Xming was einstellen?

----------

## Marlo

Nur mal so am Rande,

ich nutze seit Jahr und Tag,

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/nx-2.1.0  USE="rdesktop -vnc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/nxclient-2.1.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.6.0  USE="cups nxclient -arts -esd" 0 kB

```

weil das ganze Gedöns mit putty +X oder VNC über das Internet nicht wirklich erfrischend ist.

Mit nx kann man sich faul zurücklehnen, auf dem Desktop das Ikon anklicken und sich freuen, wenn das

rote !M Zeichen erscheint. Auf dem $Win installiert man den Client von nomachine und gut ises.

Einfach, zuverlässig, schnell. Es gab da auch mal eine Gentoo-Doku zu, ob es die noch gibt? Keine Ahnung,

da man das Teil nur einmal braucht, zum installieren. 

Grüße

Ma

----------

## c_m

cygwin als X11 unter Win funzt auch ganz gut für sowas. Nutz ich @wörk

----------

## Marlo

 *c_m wrote:*   

> cygwin als X11 unter Win funzt auch ganz...

 

Ja stimmt; hatte ich ganz vergessen.

Kostet dennoch, wie die anderen $WinX11`ver, Platz.

Aber gut ises.

Ma

----------

## nikaya

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  Es gab da auch mal eine Gentoo-Doku zu, ob es die noch gibt? Keine Ahnung,
> 
> da man das Teil nur einmal braucht, zum installieren.

 

Im Wiki gibt eine englische und deutsche Anleitung:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FreeNX_Server

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/FreeNX_Server

Es gab auch wohl mal eine offizielle Gentoo-nx Doku.Google findet sie,aber sie scheint nicht mehr zu existieren.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nx-guide.xml?style=printable

----------

## Marlo

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gab auch wohl mal eine offizielle Gentoo-nx Doku.Google findet sie,aber sie scheint nicht mehr zu existieren.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nx-guide.xml?style=printable

 

Genau die meinte ich. Schade das die weg ist, die war nicht schlecht!

Grüße

Ma

----------

## musv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> client:
> 
> ...

 

Hmm, das ist jetzt ein Mix aus allem.  :Smile: 

Es gibt da erstmal (mindestens 2 Möglichkeiten) bei einer Verbindung von Linux zu Linux:

Konfiguration Server:/etc/ssh/sshd_config:X11Forwarding yes

1. Methode (export DISPLAY und xhost):

Konfiguration Client:gdmsetup(falls gdm benutzt wird) -> Sicherheit -> TCP-Verbindungen zum X-Server verbieten -> Häkchen entfernen

analog KDM, XDM. Allerdings weiß ich den Konfigurationspunkt da nicht. 

Grund dafür ist, daß die X-Server bei Benutzung von Login-Managern scheinbar standardmäßig mit dem Kommando: startx --nolisten TCP gestartet werden.

Wurden die X-Optionen geändert, mußt der X-Server neugestartet werden (/etc/init.d/xdm restart oder einfach CTRL+ALT+Backspace)

Dann auf dem Client 'ne Konsole öffnen und Verbindungen von außen zulässig machen:

```
xhost +$SERVERIP
```

Alternativ reicht auch ein: xhost +. Damit werden dann alle X-Verbindungen angenommen. Dann loggt man sich einfach auf dem Server per ssh ein. Ein spezielle Option muß nicht angegeben werden. Auf dem Server angekommen tippt man dann ein:

```
export DISPLAY=$CLIENTIP:0.0
```

Will man das Display im Dualbetrieb auf 'nen anderen Monitor schicken, muß entsprechend die 0.0 abändern. Danach kann man einfach die gewünschte X-Anwendung starten. 

2. Methode (xauth magic cookies):

Hier braucht man kein export Display oder ähnliches. Einloggen tut man sich mit:

```
ssh -X User@Server
```

oder besser ist noch

```
ssh -Y User@Server
```

da das eine gesicherte X-Verbindung erzeugt. (RTFM ssh für nähere Erläuterungen).

Bei mir funktionieren beide Methoden. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen kann es vorkommen, daß eine von beiden Methoden nicht klappt, dann halt einfach die andere nehmen. Wenn beide nicht funktionieren, dann die Glaskugel mit der Fehlermeldung füttern. Anleitungen gibt's viele dazu.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich möchte mich nochmals Herzlich bedanken für die Hilfe

Aber eines muss ich noch anfügen es scheint wesentlich weniger Probleme zu geben wenn beide server und client auf Linux laufen wegen dem xorg  :Smile: 

----------

